# Hypnosis anyone??



## 15428 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey everyone..I am new here and I have been reading a lot of your messages and they have helped me out a lot!! It's nice to know that other peeps my age suffer from IBS. They say that hypnosis works has anyone ever tried it?? I am thinking about doing it to see if it works but I thought I would get all your opinions on the matter. Well anyways I hope that they will soon find a "cure" for IBS because it is nooooo fun living with it. Talk to ya's later!L


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi LucyLoo and Welcome!Nikki, who is the moderator of this forum has done hypnotherapy, as well as myself and many folks on this BB - with the IBS Audio Program, which are recordings developed in England, that you can listen to at home - it works especially well with young people - just be sure that your diagnosis is in fact IBS. We also have info on hypnotherapists who specialize in IBS, if you want to go that route.If you have any specific questions regarding hypnotherapy, feel free to ask - and come join us on the hypno forum as well as this one (link below)- we have a very supportive group and would love you to join us should you consider doing this therapy.All the best to you - hopefully, Nikki can fill you in a bit as well. And again welcome!







For more info, take a peek at the links below -


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been in thearpy for two years now nad it changed my life. Sometime when the medicine doesn't work I can use the tecniques I learned to help "ride out" the pain. Also,there isa something called biofeedback that most insurances will cover. It goes a couple steps beyond hyposis and is catching on quickly. I recommend it to anyone with IBS.


----------



## Jack Ocean (Feb 2, 2009)

Hypnosis is natural relax state of mind. Hypnosis is physically, mentally, and emotionally relaxing state of body. Hypnosis doesn't mean sleep, but a state where body is almost at sleep state and mind is completely activeOur brain operates on four different states. These four states of mind determined by the frequency of the electricity (Brain waves) generated by the exchange of chemicals in the neural pathways.Hypnosis helps everyday people overcome everyday problems and can help you succeed when nothing else has worked. Hypnosis is one of the fastest growing fields of human achievement. As hypnotherapies, we are working with people who are frustrated because nothing else has helped them achieve their goals. They have tried every other avenue that they can think of without success. We use hypnosis, hypnotherapy and teach self-hypnosis so that people like you can succeed in making important changes.With hypnosis, you are able to unlock the power of the mind to create lasting positive changes in your life. Hypnosis has been approved by the American Medical Association since 1958 and is the key to unlocking your potential and coping with life's challenges. All About HypnosisVideo TipsLearn Hypnosis


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Jack - Thank you for your post, however, bumping up a 2 1/2 year old thread as your very first post and not even mentioning IBS on an IBS website usually indicates this post as an advertisement. You are welcome to post about your services in the Website Forum of this website. Thank you for your cooperation in this matter in following the bb guidelines.The use of researched clinical hypnotherapy specifically developed for the IBS condition has been discussed on this bb for over 10 years and has its own forum as well.


----------

